# ATI Technologies Inc. 3D RAGE PRO AGP 2X

## DArtagnan

Hi guys,

Any 1 knows if the actualy gentoo-sources/vanilla supports:

```

Name   ATI Technologies Inc. 3D RAGE PRO AGP 2X

PNP Device ID   PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4742&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_5C\4&21093523&0&0008

Adapter Type   ATI 3D RAGE PRO AGP 2X (GT-C2U2), ATI Technologies Inc. compatible

Adapter Description   ATI Technologies Inc. 3D RAGE PRO AGP 2X

Adapter RAM   8.00 MB (8,388,608 bytes)

Driver Version   5.00.2179.1

Resolution   1024 x 768 x 75 hertz

Bits/Pixel   32

```

Thanks

----------

## kraylus

it should. that's an excellent card. X has a driver for it even. everyone might say for you to use the rage128 driver but if you do, you'll get funny things happening in X.

i would suggest using the mach64 X driver. works perfect. also, there's a tweak you can do for /proc/mtrr that would make that card scream. X is really snappy with it. i've used that same card forever til i finally got my new pc.

so yes, it will work.

ryan

----------

## DArtagnan

 *kraylus wrote:*   

> it should. that's an excellent card. X has a driver for it even. everyone might say for you to use the rage128 driver but if you do, you'll get funny things happening in X.
> 
> i would suggest using the mach64 X driver. works perfect. also, there's a tweak you can do for /proc/mtrr that would make that card scream. X is really snappy with it. i've used that same card forever til i finally got my new pc.
> 
> so yes, it will work.
> ...

 

mach64 X driver? How do I select it? where from?  :Smile: 

Can you expand please?

Thanks

----------

## DArtagnan

any body knows about it some tip?

Thanks

----------

## Valen

I've been using this in my XF86Config file, AFAIK it is the Mach64 ATI driver.

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "aticard"

    Driver      "ati"

EndSection
```

This card also has the distinction of being the only video card which worked perfectly on the first try.

If you are using xf86config to configure X selecting any card which uses the 'ati' driver should work.  I didn't use anything special in my kernel configuration.

Good luck

----------

## DArtagnan

 *Valen wrote:*   

> I've been using this in my XF86Config file, AFAIK it is the Mach64 ATI driver.
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 

How do I know it works? it loads some pic or msg...watever?

----------

## Valen

AFAIK the driver doesn't have anything special built into it, so if you get X working using that driver in your config that's all it will do.  You can check the log if you like to make sure it loads properly.

----------

## DArtagnan

 *Valen wrote:*   

> AFAIK the driver doesn't have anything special built into it, so if you get X working using that driver in your config that's all it will do.  You can check the log if you like to make sure it loads properly.

 

Thanks

----------

## Neo-einstein

Hi there,

I've got a similar problem with ATI Rage card, but even using the ati driver, doesn't work. I always get a black screen  :Question: . Also tried the r128 driver, not better  :Crying or Very sad: .

Anyone an idea  :Confused: 

----------

